# Punch the Rare Nub Cameroon



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

My husband started the evening off smoking without me while I was doing the grocery shopping, so after unloading and eating dinner we decided to enjoy the rest of the evening and sit outback and enjoy a cigar together. He decided on a Punch Rare Corojo and for me a Nub Cameroon. For the finale to my cigar we each did a stand as you can see. Hence we call this Punch the Rare Nub Cameroon.









Minutes after the stand and my Nub finished I decided to highjack the rest of my husband's Punch needless to say he was not happy about the highjack.









My excuse for pulling a fast one on him was he had already enjoyed two cigars before me getting from work. :biggrin:
P.S.
As I've told him, he has only himself to blame since he is the one who got me into smoking cigars. :lol:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

very cool


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

great Smokes!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great couple stands. We should try to do a mass cigar stand tonight!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice!! You learn other brands the NUB-stand!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great sticks and great stands - nicely done!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice. a nice way to spend the evening


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Like you said he has no one else to blame. Nice pics.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

The couple stand is cool!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Really cool pic!!! Thx for sharing!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Way to go Martha.


----------



## notyeraveragechick (May 3, 2008)

LOL I'd have probably done the same thing! You ROCK, girl!!!
(you know what they say "possession is...")


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

cool stands there... very nice!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Cool stands.


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Moral of the story.....Dont get your wife interested in cigars or you lose yours!!!! J/K looks like a great time on the back porch.


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Punch the Rare Nub Stand*



notyeraveragechick said:


> LOL I'd have probably done the same thing! You ROCK, girl!!!
> (you know what they say "possession is...")


Oh yeah! I forgot all about that saying, thanks for reminding me! I figure since he built such a big humidor there's plenty of room for both of our favorites. The perk for him, when he buys new cigars is that I won't complain since I get to smoke them too. :biggrin:


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

What no 56K warning this time??!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

aljrka said:


> What no 56K warning this time??!!


Quit working off of dialup and get a DS3 to your house. HAHAHA


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Ha ha. I missed this thread. But you're right Martha, always blame him! Very nice.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Pics Dude


----------

